

HN Review: My startup Qlobe - Window Shopping on Your Phone - bpeters
http://qlobe.com/

======
bpeters
I would really like feedback on the landing page, market opportunity for this
application, and how useful this would actually be. Any other feedback is most
welcome as well, Thanks!

